# Tips for starting school



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi all

My LO will be starting reception in 2 weeks. As he has only been with us 5 months he hasn't been to nursery since he was placed (did go prior when in FC)

I've been prepping him for weeks and he does seem excited about it but I'm preparing for the worst when the time actually comes for me to leave him there!!

For those of you that have been in this situation do you have any tips/advice that might help make it easier for him/ me?

Thanks in advance


----------

